
A $3B Plan to Turn Hoover Dam into a Giant Battery - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/07/24/business/energy-environment/hoover-dam-renewable-energy.html
======
pintxo
Earlier posting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17635063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17635063)

------
smaps
This a repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17635063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17635063)

